# xenon lights autoleveling with lowering springs



## Berto (Sep 14, 1999)

My question is if there is any problem when changing the springs and lowering the car with the automatic leveling system for the xenon headlights? (for example Eibach springs sold by VW)

I have an european B5 Passat (MY2000) with factory xenons which includes that system (ECU# 4B0 907 357 the same for the Audi A4 and A6, and also the same sensors for FWD versions)

Does anybody lowered the B5 Audi A4 with factory xenons or even the S4? any problem? any parameter to change?

What will happen if I put Eibach springs like the sold by VW?

The sensors would report wrong or unusable readings for the module?

I'm very interested in that, because I would like change the springs, and allways adjusting xenon lights wasn't accurate for diferent dealers..

I hope people from here can help,
Many thanks


----------



## Audi-VW kid (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re: xenon lights autoleveling with lowering springs (Berto)*

Alberto,
I live in the USA. If you plan on having your springs/shocks upgraded, you should plan on having the VW dealer handle this. The dealer is the only one who can re-install those Xenon levelers. This is how it is handled in the USA.
Good luck!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

*Re: xenon lights autoleveling with lowering springs (Berto)*

It depends on sensors. If they are built into the headlights as I expect,there should be
no problem. They measure the rake of the car and adjust as needed. With Eibachs,there
will not be a major change in the rake of the car,so they should be within limits. There 
would be a problem if the front drops much more than the rear. There may not be enough
adjustability.
You may want to post on clubb5.com.


----------



## Sarian Verconna (May 31, 2002)

*Re: xenon lights autoleveling with lowering springs (Berto)*

You shouldn't have a problem at all, the Xenon auto level sensors should compensate for the lowered ride height. I have factory Xenon HID lights and lowered suspension and I have no problems with the direction of the beams. I have an H&R Coilover/Koni Shock package that lowers the suspension 5cm at all four corners and the auto level works accordingly.


----------

